# Katja Krasavice - Youtube Star BOOBS (30x)



## speedrush (27 Okt. 2015)

Hier die Sexy Katja Krasavice, hier gibts noch gar kein Thread über sie, da wollte ich mal anfangen

Mega nerviger Inhalt der Videos, aber hat ganz nette Arguemente.


----------



## jüngling (27 Okt. 2015)

Wow dieser Körper:thx:


----------



## lollord (28 Okt. 2015)

danke dafür!


----------



## comatron (28 Okt. 2015)

Dass es noch keinen Thread über sie gibt, mag daran liegen, dass sie eben kein Star ist.
Auch ein furzender Kartoffelsack würde annähernd so viel Klicks erreichen und Plastiktitten gibts wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## crumb (28 Okt. 2015)

Barbie-Puppe mit falschen Titten meint ein Star zu sein. Naja, wer's mag


----------



## Padderson (28 Okt. 2015)

hatte wohl mal das Potenziel hübsch zu werden. Leider verschnibbelt


----------



## jtg54 (29 Okt. 2015)

danke heiße bilder


----------



## KMB2105 (31 Jan. 2016)

danke für die bilder ist schon ne ziemlich geile sau die frau


----------



## P4iN (1 Feb. 2016)

Sehr geil! danke


----------



## Thomas111 (2 Feb. 2016)

Klasse Arbeit, aber die Dame ist leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig!
Oder: Massenware!


----------



## Jani711 (19 Apr. 2016)

Die ist soooo heiß


----------



## Redhell (21 Apr. 2016)

klein aber oho


----------



## che74 (23 Apr. 2016)

klasse......


----------



## dubbidub (25 Apr. 2016)

Sehr nett!


----------



## RealGizmo (3 Mai 2016)

Danke.  Mächtig Holz und so


----------



## Carl_Gustav (3 Mai 2016)

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Paint (21 Mai 2016)

schönes Bildchen


----------



## Jangstar (26 Aug. 2016)

danke für katja


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Aug. 2016)

crumb schrieb:


> Barbie-Puppe mit falschen Titten meint ein Star zu sein. Naja, wer's mag



hier bei der Sabberfraktion scheint sie doch richtig zu seien, denn Hauptsache dicke
Brüste:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Sarafin (26 Aug. 2016)

comatron schrieb:


> Dass es noch keinen Thread über sie gibt, mag daran liegen, dass sie eben kein Star ist.
> Auch ein furzender Kartoffelsack würde annähernd so viel Klicks erreichen und Plastiktitten gibts wie Sand am Meer.



es gibt eben Leute,die.....auch einen furzenden Kartoffelsack


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Ich find die zwar ziemlich dämlich, aber die Figur is schon hammer...


----------



## brad123 (28 Aug. 2016)

my god amzing boobs love it


----------



## frankthetank (7 März 2017)

WoooW! Dankeschön!


----------



## DrHase (13 Apr. 2017)

Verdammt geile sau


----------



## BrownTea123 (14 Mai 2017)

sorry sowas macht mich nicht an


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Mai 2017)

Sehr bezauberne Brüste hat Katja


----------



## mk111 (15 Mai 2017)

geile Dinger


----------



## bpptyfan3 (19 Aug. 2018)

ich finde sie auch mega heiss


----------



## Toniggg (19 Aug. 2018)

Das sind ja mal richtig große Dinger:thx:


----------



## kueber1 (21 Aug. 2018)

Ja sehr nett


----------



## newctr (21 Aug. 2018)

super, vielen dank !!!


----------



## Annemarie (21 Aug. 2018)

Sehr sehr geil


----------



## vistakiller (22 Aug. 2018)

Plastik-Schnnute,Plastik-Titten und beim Hirn... oh Gott. 
Eine Frau welche Wein direkt aus der Flasche abpumpt hat weniger Stil als ein Eis am Stiel


----------



## klinger (23 Aug. 2018)

Hot die dame


----------



## prediter (23 Aug. 2018)

:thumbup::thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## canadian (4 Sep. 2018)

Schön ist anders!!!


----------



## RondellB. (10 Sep. 2018)

Boah ist die eklig!


----------



## Tittelelli (10 Sep. 2018)

die Plastik-Tante


----------



## alpaslan (10 Sep. 2018)

Immerhin TIttten hat sie


----------



## nasefgh (12 Sep. 2018)

Nice, danke dafür =)


----------



## norwegian_bull (24 Sep. 2018)

Sie ist sehr sexy. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bassmaster0 (15 Jan. 2019)

Die weiß sich zu vermarkten


----------



## starliner (22 Jan. 2019)

boobies (.)(.)


----------

